# Best beginners snake



## missie66 (May 22, 2016)

Wanting some help pls, would like some advice on the best beginners snake, the least aggressive and doesn't grow to large


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 22, 2016)

Asking this question on a reptile forum is a bit like asking what is the best car to go from A to B!
You are going to get every species known to man mentioned & have no better idea after the experience.

I'm not trying to knock the wind out of your sails but the best 1st snake for you is one that you like/want. It really is that simple.
Everyone will say this species is easy to keep & that one doesn't bite but in fact every snake has the potential to bite & I don't think any of them are particularly difficult once you establish the basic husbandry rules.
Read lots of books, look at as many species & colour morphs as you can to help you decide. Don't be pushed into anything based on what another keeper tells you & enjoy the ride. (The first one is just the start lol)


----------



## missie66 (May 22, 2016)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Asking this question on a reptile forum is a bit like asking what is the best car to go from A to B!
> You are going to get every species known to man mentioned & have no better idea after the experience.
> 
> I'm not trying to knock the wind out of your sails but the best 1st snake for you is one that you like/want. It really is that simple.
> ...



Thank you[emoji216]


----------



## Stompsy (May 22, 2016)

^this

I'd advise to decide what size works for you and then choose from the snakes that average that size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missie66 (May 22, 2016)

Thank you[emoji216]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Striker94 (May 22, 2016)

Although i agree with above comments and i am only new to this hobbie but if you want something that is typically less agressive and not get to large i think you cant go past a stimsons python they are great i have one and she is the most beautiful natured snake. So calm and inquisitive


----------



## missie66 (May 22, 2016)

Striker94 said:


> Although i agree with above comments and i am only new to this hobbie but if you want something that is typically less agressive and not get to large i think you cant go past a stimsons python they are great i have one and she is the most beautiful natured snake. So calm and inquisitive



Thank you[emoji216] I have been looking at those to just now lol, some nice colours as well, now to find a reputable breeder


----------



## pinefamily (May 22, 2016)

As has been well put above, look around, research a lot, and get whatever you decide is right. If size is an issue, any antaresia species will be fine, children's, Stimson or spotted python.


----------



## missie66 (May 22, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> As has been well put above, look around, research a lot, and get whatever you decide is right. If size is an issue, any antaresia species will be fine, children's, Stimson or spotted python.



Thank you [emoji216]


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 23, 2016)

Woma. Woma. Woma. Did I say the word Woma yet?


----------



## missie66 (May 23, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> As has been well put above, look around, research a lot, and get whatever you decide is right. If size is an issue, any antaresia species will be fine, children's, Stimson or spotted python.



Thank you [emoji216]


----------



## missie66 (May 23, 2016)

SKYWLKR said:


> Woma. Woma. Woma. Did I say the word Woma yet?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji216]thanks


----------



## missie66 (May 23, 2016)

Stompsy said:


> ^this
> 
> I'd advise to decide what size works for you and then choose from the snakes that average that size.
> 
> ...



Thanks[emoji216]


----------



## BredliFreak (May 23, 2016)

If you don't mind a bit of extra size carpet pythons are great snakes, and they have a bigger variety of morphs, colours and patterns compared to womas and antaresia.


----------



## missie66 (May 23, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> If you don't mind a bit of extra size carpet pythons are great snakes, and they have a bigger variety of morphs, colours and patterns compared to womas and antaresia.



Size is a no factor unfortunately, my hubby is scared of snakes and if for any reason I need him to be able to take care of it it needs to be seen as not so bad after all, but thank you for your advice[emoji216]


----------



## snakehunter (May 23, 2016)

missie66 said:


> Size is a no factor unfortunately, my hubby is scared of snakes and if for any reason I need him to be able to take care of it it needs to be seen as not so bad after all, but thank you for your advice[emoji216]


In that case, your best bet is the Antaresia group, with childreni, stimsoni, and maculosus being ideal beginner's choices. All three are available in a fairly wide range of colours and / or locality types these days to suit your preference. As Paul said earlier, with the correct enclosure conditions, most established pythons are pretty straight forward husbandry wise


----------



## missie66 (May 23, 2016)

Thanx heaps much appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexbee (May 23, 2016)

Imo you can never go wrong with a bredli for a first snake.. however the cam get past the 2m mark


----------



## missie66 (May 23, 2016)

alexbee said:


> Imo you can never go wrong with a bredli for a first snake.. however the cam get past the 2m mark



Bit to big hubby wouldn't go near it [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## alexbee (May 23, 2016)

One thing to think about is at it grows so will your husbands confidence around the animal... I personally would never get a stimmi or children


----------



## missie66 (May 23, 2016)

alexbee said:


> One thing to think about is at it grows so will your husbands confidence around the animal... I personally would never get a stimmi or children



Why not a stimmi or childrens?


----------



## BredliFreak (May 23, 2016)

alexbee said:


> One thing to think about is at it grows so will your husbands confidence around the animal... I personally would never get a stimmi or children



Why not?


----------



## missie66 (May 23, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Why not?



Bitey?


----------



## BredliFreak (May 23, 2016)

missie66 said:


> Bitey?



That would depend on the individual snake, not the species.


----------



## alexbee (May 23, 2016)

I find its awesome to watch a snake grown and develop into a adult animal.. i also think its so impressive feeding large pray items.. with a stimmi or childrens they hatch tiny and stay small.. if i had one id be bored very quickly


----------



## BredliFreak (May 23, 2016)

Good point, though I wouldn't mind a Pygmy Python just for the sheer minuscule size


----------



## princessparrot (May 23, 2016)

SKYWLKR said:


> Woma. Woma. Woma. Did I say the word Woma yet?


Couldn't agree more


----------



## robdenes (May 23, 2016)

id recommend a Murray darling. Good looking snake. Hardly as anything. Starts relatively small and takes a while to get big but can get up to 1.5 to 2. Well natured and a great handler.
also would say a diamond if you had a little exp.
they just need uv and their temps monitored a little more closely.
good luck. Let us all know what you get!


----------



## missie66 (May 23, 2016)

robdenes said:


> id recommend a Murray darling. Good looking snake. Hardly as anything. Starts relatively small and takes a while to get big but can get up to 1.5 to 2. Well natured and a great handler.
> also would say a diamond if you had a little exp.
> they just need uv and their temps monitored a little more closely.
> good luck. Let us all know what you get!



Thank you [emoji216] will let you know[emoji4]


----------



## BredliFreak (May 23, 2016)

robdenes said:


> id recommend a Murray darling. Good looking snake. Hardly as anything. Starts relatively small and takes a while to get big but can get up to 1.5 to 2. Well natured and a great handler.
> also would say a diamond if you had a little exp.
> they just need uv and their temps monitored a little more closely.
> good luck. Let us all know what you get!



She said she wanted a smaller snake, murrays get fairly big if I'm not mistaken. Also, there is no evidence that diamonds necessarily need UV, and they are quite beginner friendly snakes


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 23, 2016)

robdenes said:


> id recommend a Murray darling. Good looking snake. Hardly as anything. Starts relatively small and takes a while to get big but can get up to 1.5 to 2. Well natured and a great handler.
> also would say a diamond if you had a little exp.
> they just need uv and their temps monitored a little more closely.
> good luck. Let us all know what you get!



Please direct me in the direction of the data you are using to substantiate that statement regarding Diamonds needing UV.
Please, if you don't have evidence do not set about leading new keepers astray with information that is totally incorrect.


----------



## Ghillies (May 23, 2016)

I'm going to have to say Woma as well! Not to big or not to small!

for my first Python I wanted somthing a bit bigger than a Stimson or Spotted but not quiet as large as BHPs and some of the carpets that I liked...

so I got a Woma! 

Keep in in mind if you get anything as a hatchy such as a Stimson, Woma, Bredli, Murray etc... You get a chance to grow into them and sure your hubby may be unsure at the moment he may grow into it.


----------



## missie66 (May 23, 2016)

Ghillies said:


> I'm going to have to say Woma as well! Not to big or not to small!
> 
> for my first Python I wanted somthing a bit bigger than a Stimson or Spotted but not quiet as large as BHPs and some of the carpets that I liked...
> 
> ...



Thanks for your advice I'll go do some research on Womas, looks like it'll be a late night haha so many to research now


----------



## princessparrot (May 23, 2016)

Womas are the best imo. Got two ulurus atm and they're the best! My female has so far cured the fear of snakes for three people and changed the view of snakes for many. Usually full grown around the 1.5metre mark, are good with handling(even my three year old neice can happily hold them), great with feeding, rarely bite, generally very friendly little foes, such cute little faces, very calm but still have ALOT of personality and character.


----------



## missie66 (May 24, 2016)

princessparrot said:


> Womas are the best imo. Got two ulurus atm and they're the best! My female has so far cured the fear of snakes for three people and changed the view of snakes for many. Usually full grown around the 1.5metre mark, are good with handling(even my three year old neice can happily hold them), great with feeding, rarely bite, generally very friendly little foes, such cute little faces, very calm but still have ALOT of personality and character.



Will definitely look into these, was just a bit concerned with a comment on the Internet about them biting because they mistook a hand for food, but thanks for the feedback


----------



## Ghillies (May 24, 2016)

missie66 said:


> Will definitely look into these, was just a bit concerned with a comment on the Internet about them biting because they mistook a hand for food, but thanks for the feedback



can happen with most pythons but if you feed with tongs/tweezers your hands are far generally out of reach...


----------



## robdenes (May 24, 2016)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Please direct me in the direction of the data you are using to substantiate that statement regarding Diamonds needing UV.
> Please, if you don't have evidence do not set about leading new keepers astray with information that is totally incorrect.




Please direct me to the data that says diamond pythons conclusively do not require uv light when kept indoors?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 24, 2016)

lol. There are plenty of Diamonds out there living a full life without UV.
UV will not do any harm but it has never been proven to be beneficial.

There are far more important factors to consider that do directly affect a Diamonds health than UV, husbandry & diet being the 2 key ones.
I'm not telling the poster not to install UV so I have no need to provide evidence, you on the other hand are advising that these animals 'need uv and need their temps monitoring more closely'......in my opinion that is absolute piffle. 
I base my statement on my experience having kept Diamonds for 15 years. Not a huge amount of time with the species but enough to learn from my mistakes and those of others.


----------



## princessparrot (May 24, 2016)

missie66 said:


> Will definitely look into these, was just a bit concerned with a comment on the Internet about them biting because they mistook a hand for food, but thanks for the feedback


My girl has only bitten me twice and I don't blame her for either...
First was just a quick bite because I may have scared her when I woke her, the second time was a proper bite which I got from trying to get the rat back off her because she grabbed it while it was still in the bag and I don't think a plastic bag would be any good for her! Lol


----------



## BredliFreak (May 24, 2016)

robdenes said:


> Please direct me to the data that says diamond pythons conclusively do not require uv light when kept indoors?



The fact that plenty of people keep diamonds indoor without UV and if that isn't proof I don't know what is.

Saying diamonds need UV is like saying vaccines cause autism.


----------



## kalo1993 (May 24, 2016)

> The fact that plenty of people keep diamonds indoor without UV and if that isn't proof I don't know what is.
> 
> Saying diamonds need UV is like saying vaccines cause autism.



Vaccines do cause autism, stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 24, 2016)

kalo1993 said:


> Vaccines do cause autism, stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## GreenTreePython (Jun 1, 2016)

Spotted, woma and children are one of the best snakes to go for, i would also go for stimpsons but they do tend to be a bit more nippy. There are many others that would make a great first python such as carpets but they do grow much larger.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 1, 2016)

kalo1993 said:


> Vaccines do cause autism, stop spreading misinformation.


Have you got this week's winning lotto numbers? I have more chance of winning lotto than getting autism (or anything else) from a vaccine.

- - - Updated - - -

And the diamond/UV thing is one of those commonly held misconceptions, one that I will admit we went for as newbies. Not sure where it started, but there is some strong data out there to say they don't.


----------



## kalo1993 (Jun 1, 2016)

Jet vaccines can't melt steel autism


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 2, 2016)

kalo1993 said:


> jet vaccines can't melt steel autism



gold!!!!


----------



## missie66 (Jun 2, 2016)

GreenTreePython said:


> Spotted, woma and children are one of the best snakes to go for, i would also go for stimpsons but they do tend to be a bit more nippy. There are many others that would make a great first python such as carpets but they do grow much larger.



Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alichamp (Jun 2, 2016)

GreenTreePython said:


> Spotted, woma and children are one of the best snakes to go for, i would also go for stimpsons but they do tend to be a bit more nippy. There are many others that would make a great first python such as carpets but they do grow much larger.


Has ha we've had advice that childrens tend to be more nippy than stimmies. No? Guess it does depend on individual snakes and perhaps also early handling and care by breeders.

I don't know about VIC licencing but @missie66 might also be worth checking out the list of allowable species on the applicable licence category, this narrowed it down for us as there are only a handful that can be kept as first snakes here (not that we have one yet ). I assume antaresias would feature just about anywhere though so seem to be a good fit perhaps for you too.  Remember to let us know and post pics when you get one. Pleeeeease.


----------



## missie66 (Jun 4, 2016)

alichamp said:


> Has ha we've had advice that childrens tend to be more nippy than stimmies. No? Guess it does depend on individual snakes and perhaps also early handling and care by breeders.
> 
> I don't know about VIC licencing but @missie66 might also be worth checking out the list of allowable species on the applicable licence category, this narrowed it down for us as there are only a handful that can be kept as first snakes here (not that we have one yet ). I assume antaresias would feature just about anywhere though so seem to be a good fit perhaps for you too.  Remember to let us know and post pics when you get one. Pleeeeease.



Will do thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

